# Gestone



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi all,
My clinic have asked me to have Gestone injections on my next cycle in October instead of Utrogestan orally, but they don't sell it in Greece where we're going for tx. Does anyone know if it's commonly used or has any benefit first of all, and secondly how I can get it? I'll be having clexane and steroids as well so my tx drug list is expanding! I may be able to convince my GP it's a good idea to prescribe it here but not sure. 

Any ideas and help gratefully received!
Lisa
xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hiya Hunny
I always get mine off my Gp. I used to use cyclogest, but I would always get af before test date. The first cycle I used Gestone I got my first BFP from tx.
Good luck. 
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi
I may be advised to take Gestone rather than cyclogest ,and have some already- its over two years old but is still in date and can be stored at room temperature which it was.  How is this administered- can you do it yourself?  I have heard it is a bit fatty and greasy and different from Puregon and Menopur, etc.

What has been everyones experiences?

love


roze


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Roze, have a look at this thread from earlier today. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,66019.0.html

I have always kept my Gestone at room temperature too. 

Love
Weeble xx


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

I also got them free of charge from my GP and the practice nurse showed me how to administer them. It is painful, but apparently the best way of absorbing the progesterone.

Good luck!


Kasia


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello, 

My GP prescribed it for me when I got back from the US having done ICSI over there.  Having said that she called the consultant at the NHS hospital first to check if it was widely used for post-IVF and they agreed.  In the US the dose is 50mg per day, however over here they would only prescribe me 50mg every 2 days. 

Its less painful if you ice the spot, inject and then massage it in well.  This is important as when i started injecting it I didn't massage it in and got knots in the muscle tissue, an allergic reaction and lumps all over my legs.  No problems once I massaged it in though.  Otherwise it 'pools' in the muscle tissue.  I read the leaflet in the pack last night and it doesn't tell you what needles to use or to massage it in....useless!  

Yvonne


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi, 

Sorry to hijack this thread but i noticed some of you have got gestone from your gp's. im having tx in the uk and just wondered if i could do the same. will my gp prescribe all my fertility drugs so i dont have to pay? that would be fab. or is it only for those going abroad?

Thanks Lucy


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Lucy,

I am not sure you would get the fertility drugs for free. I didn't when I did IVF in this country. The reason I got my Gestone free was that you get free prescriptions when you are pregnant. Plus, I don't think that progesterone is an expensive drug. Things like Puregon etc. are obviously far dearer and I doubt the NHS would give them away for free. It cost me an arm and a leg! 

Saying that, it's always worth asking!



Kasia


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the info ladies, much appreciated. I informed Dh he'd be on needle watch and watched his face pale instantly! I think I'll try to get the practice nurse at my GPs surgery to help for the first time and see if he can pick up a tip or two. I'll definitely try to get the numbing cream. Oh , the things we do to get preggers!


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi girls - just wanted to join the "Gestone girls"   as I'm back on that again for my next go - My DH has always done the jabs for me but this time he is away so I'm going to get the local nurse to do it ( hopefully I can get an appointment every morning for 2 weeks not sure yet what I'm going to do at w'ends and Ruth says she'll halpe out in Spain!  )..I've always kept them at room temp and used the numbing cream and tried to remember to massage - way back in 2000 I used to sit on a heated pad for 20 mins but the times have long -gone when I have time to do that every day! ( really helped though! )..good luck to you all  

Rsmum X


----------

